# Senco pc1010 air compressor



## Sawkerf

In December, I replaced a 1 gal Campbell-Hausfeld pancake compressor with the Senco and absolutely love it. My site work is all light trim work, and a lightweight compressor is more than adequate. The C-H did a great job, but was way too noisy. When the Senco fires up, you can still hear the radio. - lol


----------



## nailbanger2

This compressor is so light that in houses I just carry it from outlet to outlet and use a 10' coiled (slinky) hose. This helps a ton when the room is furnished.


----------



## davidmicraig

Thanks for the review. One of the difficult things when evaluating other people's experiences is gauging how they used the machine in the first place. Light duty machines are often unfairly judged because they can't keep up with heavy use production work. Tools should only be judged in accordance with the capabilities they were designed for.


----------



## jm64

I have one of these. I sold my 6.5 hp 30gal Craftsman and bought the Senco from Amazon. It's quiet and light. I usually use it with my Brad nailer and it works just fine. I did use it with my framing nailer for a project and it worked OK for that too. I'm sure it wouldn't keep up for a framing or a roofing crew, but if you just need to put in a few dozen nails it works just fine.

Since this is a small compressor it also works just fine on a 15 amp circuit. My bigger craftsman would sometimes blow the breaker if something else was on in anything less than a 20 amp circuit.


----------



## Maggiepic

I have a small Campbell Hausfield that is the same class as your Senco. Small and portable, quick and light, perfect for those quick in and out jobs or where your simply not shooting alot. Keeps up with a brad nailer or pin nailer with no problem. 
They are what they are and need to be used within their limits.
Great review and I'm also a carpenter with 31 years under the tool belt.


----------



## Domer

I have this compressor as well. I have even used it with my framing nailer when building small projects. You just have to let it recharge if you pull the trigger too many times in a row.

It is what it is, a small portable air compressor. Not designed to be a production machine but great at what it does.

Domer


----------



## hayabura

thank you

air compressor
vacuum pump


----------



## Bullet

I'm looking at picking one of these up. Do you think it's a good fit for installing hardwood flooring?


----------



## Dilon

Senco Air Compressor is another great air compressor for small projects-In short and sweet lines, I can say, it's portable, low-key and made for small types projects. Been using this air compressor from couple of years and working great to me.

Dilon


----------



## mac700

For my applications of easy carry in and out, it's been terrific for lightweight 18ga. finishing.

On a small renovation project yesterday, 4 doors jambs and trim were easy (1" to 2" 18/16ga brads) The very least of my problems was waiting for the little Senco to catch up. Been using it for about 5 months, shot about 10,000 brads. So far it's been flawless.

Very low noise as compressors go, and neat little rubber suction feet that keep it from skidding around and marring up a nice floor.

Sam
http://besttopreview.net/senco-pc1010-1-horsepower-peak-12-hp-running-1-gallon-compressor-review/


----------

